# Tommy III Troubleshooting



## vientos00 (May 25, 2021)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum. Ive built mics, and compressors before and decided to take on the "Tommy" cause I love the pedal that I used to have and im playing electric guitar again. I found a circuit board online but under the parts list for example it says Capacitor 39u..When I go on DigiKey to look for the part it gives me different options at different voltages. The instructions to the build don't specify what voltage I need for that part for this build. Anyone out there happen to know the voltages that I need? For example the build parts list says 39N, or 47u, but when I look those parts up on DigiKey it gives me choices for 50v 100v,... Also the build guide doesn't say which type of capacitors they are, Film/ceramic/....any one else lost on this?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 25, 2021)

vientos00 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the forum. Ive built mics, and compressors before and decided to take on the "Tommy" cause I love the pedal that I used to have and im playing electric guitar again. I found a circuit board online but under the parts list for example it says Capacitor 39u..When I go on DigiKey to look for the part it gives me different options at different voltages. The instructions to the build don't specify what voltage I need for that part for this build. Anyone out there happen to know the voltages that I need? For example the build parts list says 39N, or 47u, but when I look those parts up on DigiKey it gives me choices for 50v 100v,... Also the build guide doesn't say which type of capacitors they are, Film/ceramic/....any one else lost on this?


This question gets asked quite a lot, there are some really helpful posts in the Forum. This one should give you an idea and answer your question. Search around, a lot of very very useful info in this forum.




__





						Capacitor Types
					

Hi, This is my first post. I'm petty new to pedal building so this is going to be a rookie question. I have build a few BYOC kits and just completed a Rullywow Queen Of Bone which was the first time I use the docs to purchase the parts separately. Those build documents list the types of...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## vientos00 (May 25, 2021)

Actually I figured it out. I saw the BOM of another member here who finished it. The details were there  My only problem now is that I've ordered all of the parts, but 1 capacitor is on back order and I can't find it anywhere. looks like im going to have to wait,.in case your wondering its this one... 
820NF 0.82uf 100v 5% polyester film box type cap- 2
Cant find it anywhere. If anyone has an extra ill PayPal ya 10 bucks lol


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 25, 2021)

vientos00 said:


> Actually I figured it out. I saw the BOM of another member here who finished it. The details were there  My only problem now is that I've ordered all of the parts, but 1 capacitor is on back order and I can't find it anywhere. looks like im going to have to wait,.in case your wondering its this one...
> 820NF 0.82uf 100v 5% polyester film box type cap- 2
> Cant find it anywhere. If anyone has an extra ill PayPal ya 10 bucks lol





			https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/80-F612JM824J063R


----------



## fig (May 25, 2021)

$1.31 a piece at Mouser
10 pack for $4 @ Pedalhacker
https://www.pedalhackerelectronics....nic-ECQ-V-film-capacitors-p/ecq.82uf-10pk.htm

Tell him Tim sent you


----------



## vientos00 (May 25, 2021)

Thank You! Where do I send your $10 lol. Or do you prefer a Starbucks gift card ..I guess I wasn't looking hard enough last night.., or I was super tired .The cool thing is that I caught this while my other mouser order was still processing so they added it before it shipped. Thanks again!


----------



## vientos00 (May 25, 2021)

It was actually the one that Many of horror sent me but thanks


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hey guys so I started the Tommy build.Everything looks pretty straight forward. Only thing is that for C7 and C8 the circuit boards call for a 47u capacitor. I ordered the 47u capacitor and went to install it but the capacitor that came in the mail is like twice the size bigger than the print on the circuit board. There printing on the circuit board everything else matches the sizes of the printing on the board except for this capacitor. its still a 47u so I'm assuming that it should work but im wondering if anyone here has some insight on this type of issue. It seems like it will still fit on the board all be it snug. Heres a pic. in the photo you can see how big the blue capacitor is compared to the other footprint on the circuit board (The instructions call for 2 of these caps. One is on the left side the other on the right)Let me know what you guys think. Should I install s amyway? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 11, 2021)

Question. about this pedal build. if I want to skip the asymmetrical clipping mode can I just jump those pads or leave them blank?I don't need so many options on my overdrive . Just curious


----------



## junderwood (Jun 11, 2021)

vientos00 said:


> Question. about this pedal build. if I want to skip the asymmetrical clipping mode can I just jump those pads or leave them blank?I don't need so many options on my overdrive . Just curious


Usually that switch is on the inside and you just select which way you want it and leave it that way, so the default method of building might be a good option for you!


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 16, 2021)

I see... But if I dont install the switch and jusr leave that space blank, will it still work ?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 16, 2021)

It should still work as one side of the switch isn't connecting to anything


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 16, 2021)

Im done with this build. Pedal pcb sucks. After having to buy 2 circuit boards from them, and a bunch of reorders on parts because they don't specify which voltages are required, I had my build pretty much finished. The main board was done. Then I went to wire the small board where the foot switch goes. As it turns out they sent me either the wrong part, or they haven't updated they're wiring diagram. So after realizing that they're diagram was wrong as I was trying to desolder the mistakes that were made, the metal ring around the holes came out. I just wasted my ONLY day off from work cause these clowns either don't know how to ship the right parts or because they dint even bother to update they're instructions. I had ordered the new version of the Tommy 3 and they still have the old instructions up on the site. So after 2 ordered boards and rebuying different parts I'm throwing this thing away and just spending the 127 on the mini Timmy out now. And NO this is not my first build. I have built microphones before and I just finished my Drip Opto 7 LA2A compressor. And they all work just fine. At least with those other builds the instructions were clear. Im just too stressed and pissed off now to order anything else from this company. I'll give another pedal DIY a shot, but not from pedal PCB. Not if they won't even bother to update their instructions or to even try and be clear about them...anyway.. I don't mean to offend anyone here. Just mad the I wasted my time. Money I don't mind so much but I HATE wasting my time. anyway.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 16, 2021)

vientos00 said:


> Im done with this build. Pedal pcb sucks. After having to buy 2 circuit boards from them, and a bunch of reorders on parts because they done specify which voltages are required, I had my build pretty much finished. The main board was done. Then I went to wire the small board where the foot switch goes. As it turns out they sent me either the wrong part, or they haven't updated they're wiring diagram. So after realizing that they're diagram,m was wrong as I was trying to desolder the mistakes that were made, the metal ring around the holes came out. I just wasted my ONLY day off from work cause these clowns either don't know how to ship the right parts or because they dint even bother to update they're instructions. I had ordered the new version of the Tommy 3 and they still have the old instructions up on the site. So after 2 ordered boards and rebuying different parts I'm throwing this thing away and just spending the 127 on the mini Timmy out now. And NO this is not my first build. I have built microphones before and I just finished my Drip onto 7 LA2A compressor. And they all work just fine. At least with those other builds the instructions were clear.Im just too stressed and pissed off now to order anything else from this company. I'll give another pedal DIY a shot, but not from pedal PCB. Not if they won't even bother to update their instructions or to even try and be clear about them...anyway.. I don't mean to offend anyone here. Just mad the I wasted my time. Money I don't mind so much but I HATE wasting my time. anyway.


Rather than bitching, open up your own thread in Troubleshooting with clear pictures and the good folk here will likely help you get it sorted, just like we have been answering all your questions......
Trust me the issue is not PedalPCB in this situation.


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 17, 2021)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Rather than bitching, open up your own thread in Troubleshooting with clear pictures and the good folk here will likely help you get it sorted, just like we have been answering all your questions......
> Trust me the issue is not PedalPCB in this situation.


Actually...No. While I do very much appreciate everyone who tried to help me during this build and it is very cool to have a community of people helping each other out, I shouldn't have to depend on you or anyone else to fix a company's mistakes for not providing the right info. If a company is going to sell something as a "Kit" , then THEY are responsible form making sure that THEY update the website when they change from V.1 to V2 to V3 or however more differences in builds there are. And yes the issue is with pedal PCB. Obviously your some kind of company man or they're groupie or something but while you were thinking for hours on end about a cool response to defend your "heroes" here, They already got a hold of me and are trying to fix the situation. They sent me the wrong part . So next time get your info right before you make acusations about who's at fault.


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 17, 2021)

Everyone else on here I didn't mean to turn this into a rant. Sorry bout that. Im sure the pedal sounds great but I was just pissed that I had to waste my one and only day off from work. Im pulling 11 hour days now and 6 days a week which im grateful for don't get me wrong... but to have to waste my only day off like that just gets to me. At least the Drip Opto 7 that I built is sounding great. Im happy that one came out beautifully. 
Anyway ya'll be cool. Didn't mean to trip out


----------



## EGRENIER (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow, talk about going from 0 to 60mph under a second….

For what it‘s worth I’ll give you my 2 cents….  For me pedal building is therapy, just like you I have long working weeks in a domain totally different than electronics.  Sitting down on a board, soldering parts and trying to figure out what I need to do is a process that relax me, get my mind off work problems and makes my day off much more enjoyable.  Part of DIY is the journey, the process and the satisfaction of success. Obviously, you were not granted the last part, but to me it doesn’t mean your day was wasted.  If you see it that way, DIY might not be your thing.

I failed at many DIY project in my life, persevered, troubleshooted and later succeed. I think it makes the journey even more an enriching experience when problems are part of the process.  Many of those failures were caused by my mistake, not perfectly clear instructions or my lack of knowledge but are always a learning experience.

As for the way you “blasted” PPCB, I strongly feel you didn’t give them a chance to repair any mistake they may or may not have done.  It is not my place to lecture you and it is not my intention, but if you didn’t reach out to PPCB for support or to allow them to right any wrong then you’re rent was uncalled for.

Do what you want with my opinion, it’s up to you….


----------



## music6000 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi
This should have been in the Troubleshooting forum & I would have made the comment that '' Pictures are worth a thousand words ''
If full size Pictures were available we can see PCB components, Footswitch, Power jack, Input & Output jacks.
It will make for a quicker & less stressful outcome.

Cheers music6000


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 19, 2021)

I did reach out to them .And it took some time but they sent me an email and they did say that they're new projects are updated but the newest version of the Tommy 3 has not been updated, which is the one that I happened to stumble upon. They're sending me a new board and they apologized for the outdated diagram their website. And they said that they will be updating asap so that other people don't go through having to send back parts or wiring up anything the wrong way by looking at the diagram. I also agree that learning is the best part. Trust me I just went through a Drip Opto 7 build  lol
(Stereo LA2A tube compressor) .  I learned ALOT on that one. And it sounds amazing too so that a a plus. Compared to that thing this pedal build should have been super easy. And it very well would have been if I didn't get sent the wrong parts and the wiring diagram wasn't outdated. That was what was so frustrating about to whole thing. Not the build itself. But all of the mistakes by the supplier that could have been easily avoided.  My respect to them though for owning up to their mistake and fixing the problem though,Theyre taking care of it.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 19, 2021)

vientos00 said:


> I did reach out to them .And it took some time but they sent me an email and they did say that they're new projects are updated but the newest version of the Tommy 3 has not been updated, which is the one that I happened to stumble upon. They're sending me a new board and they apologized for the outdated diagram their website. And they said that they will be updating asap so that other people don't go through having to send back parts or wiring up anything the wrong way by looking at the diagram. I also agree that learning is the best part. Trust me I just went through a Drip Opto 7 build  lol
> (Stereo LA2A tube compressor) .  I learned ALOT on that one. And it sounds amazing too so that a a plus. Compared to that thing this pedal build should have been super easy. And it very well would have been if I didn't get sent the wrong parts and the wiring diagram wasn't outdated. That was what was so frustrating about to whole thing. Not the build itself. But all of the mistakes by the supplier that could have been easily avoided.  My respect to them though for owning up to their mistake and fixing the problem though,Theyre taking care of it.


As was noted above, If you had contacted PedalPCB at the onset of your Issue or posted more detailed photo's for Members to view, this would have been a less stressful Build.
I myself don't mix & match PCB's with other manufacturers PCB's so you don't fall into a trap of mismatched connections via the Footswitch &
the Wiring Diagrams available from the PedalPCB build Docs.
PedalPCB has all the correct Footswitch PCB's for the PedalPCB's available!


Cheers music6000
Australia


----------



## vientos00 (May 25, 2021)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum. Ive built mics, and compressors before and decided to take on the "Tommy" cause I love the pedal that I used to have and im playing electric guitar again. I found a circuit board online but under the parts list for example it says Capacitor 39u..When I go on DigiKey to look for the part it gives me different options at different voltages. The instructions to the build don't specify what voltage I need for that part for this build. Anyone out there happen to know the voltages that I need? For example the build parts list says 39N, or 47u, but when I look those parts up on DigiKey it gives me choices for 50v 100v,... Also the build guide doesn't say which type of capacitors they are, Film/ceramic/....any one else lost on this?


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 19, 2021)

Yup... I got that. And I initially did contact pedal PCB,maybe you didn't read that part,   but it took some time for me to get their response. Plus im not going to make anymore excuses or apologies to anyone else. It happened, its over. If you don't like it then tuff nuggies lol. Go tell it to some who cares lol


----------



## music6000 (Jun 20, 2021)

vientos00 said:


> Yup... I got that. And I initially did contact pedal PCB,maybe you didn't read that part,   but it took some time for me to get their response. Plus im not going to make anymore excuses or apologies to anyone else. It happened, its over. If you don't like it then tuff nuggies lol. Go tell it to some who cares lol


Good Luck, you have clearly demonstrated your demeanor & you will need it!


----------



## vientos00 (Jun 23, 2021)

Cool thanks mom lol


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey bud you keep saying “them” about PedalPCB like they’re some giant empire but in reality it’s one fucking guy that puts in a ton of hard work and is VERY responsive to pretty much any question and has gone out of his way to help me in the past with things. Not sure about your experience other than what you say but I find it laughable that you cant figure this build out based on the build doc when pretty much everyone else from beginners to experts figure out how to build all sorts of boards on this site. This isn’t an instructional website that’s supposed to hold your hand it expects some bit of knowledge or some bit of initiative in the absence of knowledge.

maybe start with a Stew Mac build with their pretty picture books and instructions. I’m sure you’ll love it. Especially when you notice it’s a PPCB board.

Until then keep flexing your anonymous internet balls but a better solution would be to have some respect for a small company and GTFU.

Edit: reading your earlier post a little closer I see this was a mixup with build doc versions and with you getting sent the wrong part. I think the point still stands that your response to flame a small business owner on a public forum is a little ridiculous especially when he resolved the issue. You’re not the only one that works a lot and enjoys their time off.


----------



## vientos00 (Jul 20, 2021)

Dammm you guys are still on this? Wow some of you must not have sh*t to do. To clarify I apologized once for getting frustrated and posting a bad vibe comment about pedal pcb. they did send me the wrong part and that screwed up my whole day. And while I was waiting for them to reply to the issue, my anger and impatience got the best of me.. Again I hate wasting time. Money comes and goes but time you cant get back. Some of you who have lives can probably relate. But they fixed the issue and sent me the right part. So its all good.
Thats why I apologized for giving in to a moment of impatience and weakness. But most of you who are hating on me are "obviously" perfect and you've never lost your cool before so  Congrats on that. Im not perfect and I gave into my anger. Which AGAIN... I apologized for. The matter is over and its been fixed. But if some of you want to keep bringing it up go right ahead. Fair waring though I only have time to come online like once a week so you'll have to was it patiently for my response lol. Incase some of you other cool people are wondering about my experience my last build was a studio compressor.  Its a Dual Channel 4 tube varimu compressor. Basically a stereo channel mastering version of the universal audio LA2A. As you can see... this one didn't come with "pretty pictures" lol. Send me a DM if your interested and I'll send pics of it. I tried to upload them here but I guess the file is too big. Anyway , peace to all you cool mofos out there, All you other haters can kiss my a** lol . Out


----------



## DeeBattery (Sep 2, 2021)

vientos00 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the forum. Ive built mics, and compressors before and decided to take on the "Tommy" cause I love the pedal that I used to have and im playing electric guitar again. I found a circuit board online but under the parts list for example it says Capacitor 39u..When I go on DigiKey to look for the part it gives me different options at different voltages. The instructions to the build don't specify what voltage I need for that part for this build. Anyone out there happen to know the voltages that I need? For example the build parts list says 39N, or 47u, but when I look those parts up on DigiKey it gives me choices for 50v 100v,... Also the build guide doesn't say which type of capacitors they are, Film/ceramic/....any one else lost on this?


What website did you find that internal slide switch?


----------



## music6000 (Sep 2, 2021)

DeeBattery said:


> What website did you find that internal slide switch?











						Mini Slide Switch 1P2T Through Hole 0.2A 24VDC
					

EXCEL CELL ELECTRONIC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------

